# Masterbuilt 560 fuel lump vs briquettes



## tomtopping (Mar 26, 2020)

I ended up with the 560  just curious what people are using for fuel lump or briquettes???


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 26, 2020)

You need a third choice on fuel.

I mix my lump and briquets 50/50.

I might go all briquets if I am searing.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 26, 2020)

Right now I am smoking about a pound of diced habanero. 
Pecan wood. 
160'. 
Mesquite lump & Kingsford briquets.
To be dried and ground into powder.
I figure 1 lb of fresh will produce around 1 oz of powder.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 26, 2020)

tomtopping said:


> I ended up with the 560




What do you have planned for your first cook with your new 560?


----------



## tomtopping (Mar 26, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> What do you have planned for your first cook with your new 560?


Brisket


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 26, 2020)

The 560 is pretty versatile. 
You can probably burn just about anything you shove down it.
You could burn chunks that are small enough.
I have burned large lumps (more like small limbs) but you need to position them with thought to how they will shift and burn at the bottom.
For lump I have been using Mesquite that I can get in 20 lb bags for $16.
I buy the 2x 20lb (40lb) twin packs of Kingsford for $22.


----------



## tomtopping (Mar 26, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> The 560 is pretty versatile.
> You can probably burn just about anything you shove down it.
> You could burn chunks that are small enough.
> I have burned large lumps (more like small limbs) but you need to position them with thought to how they will shift and burn at the bottom.
> ...


Just bought some  kingsford blue   And some royal oak to try that was on sale. I use kingsford in my wsm


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 26, 2020)

I've been using B&B Char Logs for the last couple of months. Pure heat, not much smoke, which lets me choose what type of smoking wood I want for the food I'm cooking


----------



## tomtopping (Mar 26, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> I've been using B&B Char Logs for the last couple of months. Pure heat, not much smoke, which lets me choose what type of smoking wood I want for the food I'm cooking


Unfortunately im stuck to a very limited selection in Kingston Ontario Canada


----------



## mike243 (Mar 27, 2020)

I plan on buying 1 soon and will run Kingsford original , will cut some hickory up I cut down 1.5 yrs ago into small chunks . not sure the charcoal will make a large difference while smoking but maybe a little while just grilling. If I didn't have wood the Kingsford with hickory or mesquite added to it works great or did, they about priced it outta my reach.


----------



## hinds90 (Mar 27, 2020)

I use B&B lump only now. Tried the B&B char logs. Didn't like the smell and they didn't cook as long as people had been saying for me.


----------



## ross77 (Mar 27, 2020)

I use mostly briquettes.  Lump definitely doesn't last as long due to the openings in the charcoal grates.  I'm going to try 50/50 mix.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Apr 15, 2020)

Has anyone tried the charcoal with the wood already in it?? Kingsford/pecan etc?? I'm picking up a 560 Friday


----------



## Will Squared (Apr 15, 2020)

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Has anyone tried the charcoal with the wood already in it?? Kingsford/pecan etc?? I'm picking up a 560 Friday



Haven't tried it.
Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Apr 15, 2020)

Any other tip or tricks besides magnetic screwdriver for assembly.. seasoning/burn off


----------



## Will Squared (Apr 15, 2020)

Fire it up and ENJOY !


----------

